# Bathroom Tile Shower Remodel



## MattCoops

Bathroom tile shower remodel
12" Jhishan Bone travertine set diamond layout
4" border with alternating Efes Noce travertine surrounded by 2" strip
grouted with Custom "alabaster"
interior paint using Benjamin Moore "Regal"
clear glass door enclosure with chrome framing


----------



## KUIPORNG

*beatiful*

once my shower enclose unit is worn out... I sure will do somthing like that... I guess nice looking tiles and glass doors make a difference... as I saw such design many times and they all look outstanding...


----------



## MattCoops

KUIPORNG said:


> ... I guess nice looking tiles and glass doors make a difference...


 
and fresh coat of quality paint too

:thumbup:


----------

